# how do i do a ducks on a stringer mount



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

I always mounted like a regular mount. They are sweet looking when done.

Bob


----------



## Keith t (Oct 31, 2008)

GenesisAlpha said:


> I always mounted like a regular mount. They are sweet looking when done.
> 
> Bob


Yep! just like a reg mount, BUT use light wires in the neck, wings and legs, this will let them hang naturally when you put them on the strap(assuming you are hanging them from the leg/foot.

Also. as soon as you are finished, hang it like it's supposed to be on the strap, this will let the feathers dry in a natural position.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

> Yep! just like a reg mount, BUT use light wires in the neck, wings and legs, this will let them hang naturally when you put them on the strap(assuming you are hanging them from the leg/foot


:thumbs_up

Great point, no use using heavy wires in the legs or wings...............Keith great info.

Bob


----------

